# Zero (or less than 5') Lot Line Fire Ratings



## Jerry Jameson (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello all,
We are locating a factory built commercial modular unit on a zero lot line condition. It's a bar/ Food unit.
CA Fire & Bldg. Code calls for a 1 hour rated enclosure and we have a tested (and approved) Intumescent coating that we are intending to coat the walls and roof surfaces (It's a converted and state approved, labeled shipping container BTW).

Question, If we coat the inside, that will prevent fire spread from our unit across the lot line, If we coat it on the outside, that will protect our unit from a fire on the adjacent lot. 
Clearly, applying the coating on the inside is a much better option IMHO, The coating is encapsulated, protected from damage and weather, But I'd be interested to hear opinions on this?

Thanks.  Jerry.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2018)

Not my area but I think you have to do the exterior

Plus you have to find out if the locals will approve the use of the product


My guess is no 

Give it a day or two for some more replies


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2018)

Jerry Jameson said:


> Hello all,
> We are locating a factory built commercial modular unit on a zero lot line condition. It's a bar/ Food unit.
> CA Fire & Bldg. Code calls for a 1 hour rated enclosure and we have a tested (and approved) Intumescent coating that we are intending to coat the walls and roof surfaces (It's a converted and state approved, labeled shipping container BTW).
> 
> ...




Do you have a link to the requirement


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2018)

2016 CBC 705.5 Fire-resistance ratings
For Group A, E, H, I, L and R occupancies, high-rise buildings, and other applications listed in Section 1.11 regulated by the Office of the State Fire Marshal, exterior walls shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Tables 601 and 602 and this section. The required fire-resistance rating of exterior walls *shall be rated for exposure to fire from both sides.*


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2018)

mark handler said:


> 2016 CBC 705.5 Fire-resistance ratings
> For Group A, E, H, I, L and R occupancies, high-rise buildings, and other applications listed in Section 1.11 regulated by the Office of the State Fire Marshal, exterior walls shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Tables 601 and 602 and this section. The required fire-resistance rating of exterior walls *shall be rated for exposure to fire from both sides.*





That is interesting, is both sides above base code?


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 27, 2018)

No, an code section allows walls only to be fire rated from fire on the interior if more than 10 feet off the lot line/ property line, assumed property line - 705.5


----------



## Jerry Jameson (Aug 27, 2018)

How about a B occupancy where there is no required fire rating except for its proximity to the lot line?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 27, 2018)

I would check with the AHJ for prior approval of the materials before going to much further. JMHO


----------



## Jerry Jameson (Aug 27, 2018)

Already Done. We have Intumescents approved for this rating and use. 
#rd Party State level review.

Thanks


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2018)

Jerry Jameson said:


> Already Done. We have Intumescents approved for this rating and use.
> #rd Party State level review.
> 
> Thanks




To get interior and exterior wall ratings??


----------



## Jerry Jameson (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, applied both sides tho.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2018)

Interesting

Do you have a link to the product


----------



## Jerry Jameson (Aug 27, 2018)

Offline,
e-mail me @ jjameson at urbanbloc dott net


----------



## Jerry Jameson (Sep 24, 2018)

Following on from this,
With a type 2b Construction type and zero lot line, what are the requirements for fire rating the roof. Given its a steel diaphragm noncombustible? Also no parapet required (Under 1000SF Floor Plan)

Thanks

Jerry.


----------



## steveray (Sep 25, 2018)

Stepped building might be 1hr 10' back from firewall.....

706.6.1 Stepped buildings. Where a fire wall serves as an
exterior wall for a building and separates buildings having
different roof levels, such wall shall terminate at a point not
less than 30 inches (762 mm) above the lower roof level, provided
the exterior wall for a height of 15 feet (4572 mm)
above the lower roof is not less than 1-hour fire-resistancerated
construction from both sides with openings protected by
fire assemblies having a fire protection rating of not less than
3/4 hour.
Exception: Where the fire wall terminates at the underside
of the roof sheathing, deck or slab of the lower roof, provided:
1. The lower roof assembly within 10 feet (3048 mm)
of the wall has not less than a 1-hour fire-resistance
rating and the entire length and span of supporting...........


----------

